# Sed



## nando1

I am practicing my Spanish (latino) pronunciation using CD's.  In the phrase..._tengo sed__,_ my dictionary which uses the International Phonetic Alphabet gives the final "d" as the symbol for the "dth" sound, the consonant following a vowel.  However, on my CD, the female speaker's pronunciation is not clear and the male speaker sounds as though he is saying "sel" or "ser." Can someone please help me clarify this pronunciation?  Muchas gracias. Larry


----------



## Kora_

Hi! 
The final sound of the word "se*d*" is /d/. A similar sound in English is like the word "soun*d*"


----------



## checka75

The real aproximation I can give you is that "sed" is pronounced as the letter "z" in English but with a voiceless "s" at the begining. I can also tell you that most people change the last sound "d" for the Spanish "z".


----------



## Kora_

checka75 said:


> The real aproximation I can give you is that "sed" is pronounced as the letter "z" in English but with a voiceless "s" at the begining. I can also tell you that most people change the last sound "d" for the Spanish "z".


 
This change ("d" for "z") may occur in Spain but not in Mexico.


----------



## Ushuaia

Kora_ said:


> This change ("d" for "z") may occur in Spain but not in Mexico.



Nor in Argentina. I think it would be safe to say, in any case, "most people in Spain" (if that is true.)

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Kora_ said:


> This change ("d" for "z") may occur in Spain but not in Mexico.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Casi todos mis amigos pronuncian *sez* (pronunciando la z como en España).

Ad.: En Cuba y, en general, en los países caribeños, la *R *se pronuncia casi como *L*. Casi dicen cantal, sel, decil, pol qué, etc...

Saludos


----------



## checka75

Es lo que yo pienso porque es un sonido más natural (acabarlo en z) que hacerlo de forma correcta (acabado en d) que es un sonido más forzado..


----------



## The Lol

A mí no me parece forzado pronunciar "sed", así lo pronuncio siempre. Aunque en algunas personas se oye casi como "set".


----------



## dexterciyo

Pronunciar la "d" final como /z/ es propio de ciertas regiones del español peninsular. No se aplica al resto de los países hispanoparlantes.
Y ya que *nando1* está interesado por el español de Latinoamérica, no le sería apropiado este uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

_Tengo sed_ equivale a _estoy sediento_ y_,_  si no decimos "estoy seziento", ¿por qué hemos de decir "tengo sez"?.

La mala pronunciación puede deberse a muchos factores: imposibilidad física para vocalizar bien (problemas de dicción), ignorancia, dejadez... 

Sed, como sedentary.

Saludos


----------



## Chris K

Leaving aside the question of regional pronunciation, in the final "d" sound in Spanish (where it exists) the consonant is not "released," meaning there is no barely audible "tick" at the end of the sound, as there often is in English. You can hear the English release clearly is you stress the word "said" strongly as in "I _SAID_ to sit down." To English ears it often sounds as if the Spanish consonant has not been pronounced.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> _Tengo sed_ equivale a _estoy sediento_ y_,_ si no decimos "estoy seziento", ¿por qué hemos de decir "tengo sez"?.
> 
> La mala pronunciación puede deberse a muchos factores: imposibilidad física para vocalizar bien (problemas de dicción), ignorancia, dejadez...
> 
> Sed, como sedentary.
> 
> Saludos


 Una observación: es muy fácil percibir el sonido d cuando está entre vocales. Cuando está al final, se convierte casi en el sonido de la z española. No es cuestión de ignorancia o de dejadez, es cuestión de fonética. 
El sonido de la d en inglés se articula en un punto diferente al de la d española. Por eso es claro oír el "tick" que mencionó alguien antes.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Lamento no estar de acuerdo con esta última apreciación. El caso más notable de mala pronunciación se escucha precisamente con la palabra  "Madrid", la capital de España.
Hay quien la pronuncia como Madriz, y así suena. Pero quien dice bien "Madrid" y suena  la "d" más o menos fuerte, pero "d" al fin. Se distinguen ambas pronunciaciones perfectamente.

Quiza se esté generalizando el uso del sonido "z" y termine por imponerse, como ocurrió antes con el de la "ll", que ahora ya casi es "ye" lamentablemente, salvo algunas excepciones.

Saludos


----------



## la zarzamora

checka75 said:


> The real aproximation I can give you is that "sed" is pronounced as the letter "z" in English but with a voiceless "s" at the begining. I can also tell you that most people change the last sound "d" for the Spanish "z".


 
What on earth are you talking about? You are going to confuse the guy. The "d" in "sed" is pronounced exactly like the "d" in English.


----------



## flljob

la zarzamora said:


> What on earth are you talking about? You are going to confuse the guy. The "d" in "sed" is pronounced exactly like the "d" in English.


 La T y la D en inglés son alveolares; en español, dentales.

Saludos


----------



## secre

*Sed* en español practicamente se pronuncia igual que *said* en ingles.


----------



## flljob

secre said:


> *Sed* en español practicamente se pronuncia igual que *said* en ingles.


 La diferencia entre la d de sed y la z es que la primera es sonora y la segunda, sorda. 

En inglés la d es alveolar sonora; la t, alveolar sorda.

Saludos


----------



## la zarzamora

secre said:


> *Sed* en español practicamente se pronuncia igual que *said* en ingles.


----------



## Fernita

En mi opinión la "d" en la palabra "sed" se pronuncia como la "th" en "*th*ey".
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Fernita said:


> En mi opinión la "d" en la palabra "sed" se pronuncia como la "th" en "*th*ey".
> Saludos.


 De acuerdo contigo. Es lo que he estado tratando de decir desde hace un buen rato.

Saludos


----------



## Chris K

There's a detailed discussion of word-final "d" on p. 147-148 of José Ignacio Hualde's _The Sounds of Spanish_ (Cambridge University Press, 2005). One of the interesting things he has to say is that in north-central Spain some speakers pronounce _pez_ and _sed_ as if they were rhymes.


----------



## la zarzamora

Es imposible notar la diferencia.


----------



## Xiroi

checka75 said:


> The real aproximation I can give you is that "sed" is pronounced as the letter "z" in English but with a voiceless "s" at the begining.


Z is always voiced in English, if voiceless it's a just a simple voiceless s, so maybe just saying the Spanish s in sed is voiceless would be a lot less complicated.



checka75 said:


> I can also tell you that most people change the last sound "d" for the Spanish "z".


I beg to disagree. Many people may pronounce it like that, but not "most" people. And in some areas it's considered quite vulgar and uneducated. Even if our Prime Minister himself pronounces it like that. 

Of course a Spanish d is very different to an English d. A lot milder and actually closer to the sound of th in this (even if it's not quite the same, though)


----------



## flljob

Antonio Quilis (_Principios de fonética y fonología españolas_) dice que la D tiene dos alófonos: uno oclusivo (se parece a la T) y otro fricativo (se parece a la Z).
La D de sed es linguodental, fricativo, sonoro. La Z es linguodental, fricativo, sordo. Si prolongas un poco la D de sed, salud, o cantad, ésta se convierte en sorda y se pronuncia igual que la Z (española). En México, y creo que en todo el mundo de habla española, la D de sed representa el alófono fricativo. Por eso su sonido se parece al de la Z.

Saludos
 
En mi país no se considera ignorante a alguien que pronuncie esta D como Z, tal vez porque el sonido linguodental, fricativo, sordo no existe.


----------



## la zarzamora

flljob said:


> Antonio Quilis (_Principios de fonética y fonología españolas_) dice que la D tiene dos alófonos: uno oclusivo (se parece a la T) y otro fricativo (se parece a la Z).
> La D de sed es linguodental, fricativo, sonoro. La Z es linguodental, fricativo, sordo. Si prolongas un poco la D de sed, salud, o cantad, ésta se convierte en sorda y se pronuncia igual que la Z (española). En México, y creo que en todo el mundo de habla española, la D de sed representa el alófono fricativo. Por eso su sonido se parece al de la Z.
> 
> Saludos


 
El libro que mencionas suena apasionante.
Supongo que sabrás que en casi toda España (no en Andalucía ni en Canarias. En Almería no recuerdo) la letra z se pronuncia de manera diferente al resto de los países hispanoparlantes. 
Y, dejando de lado la teoría -que no es más que eso-, ¿cuando pronuncias "sed" la s te suena diferente a cuando pronuncias "sound"? Ahí está la respuesta.


----------



## flljob

la zarzamora said:


> El libro que mencionas suena apasionante.
> Supongo que sabrás que en casi toda España (no en Andalucía ni en Canarias. En Almería no recuerdo) la letra z se pronuncia de manera diferente al resto de los países hispanoparlantes.
> Y, dejando de lado la teoría -que no es más que eso-, ¿cuando pronuncias "sed" la s te suena diferente a cuando pronuncias "sound"? Ahí está la respuesta.


 

Eso es exactamente lo que dije y lo que dijo Quilis. La Z de España es un sonido linguodental, fricativo, sordo. La D tiene dos alófonos: uno fricativo, y el otro oclusivo.
Como ves estamos completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos

Add: La S de México me parece completamente igual a la S de sound del inglés estadounidense, y muy diferente de la S de España.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Well, we can conclude that it depends on the region. In Sonora, sed sounds, as many of our forum members already mentioned, like "said".
Regards


----------



## caniho

Alma Shofner said:


> Well, we can conclude that it depends on the region. In Sonora, sed sounds, as many of our forum members already mentioned, like "said".
> Regards



Is that because of the American influence? I've never heard any Spanish speaker from any country saying the 'd' as if they were an Englishman.


----------



## la zarzamora

Alma Shofner said:


> Well, we can conclude that it depends on the region. In Sonora, sed sounds, as many of our forum members already mentioned, like "said".
> Regards


 
The same here.


----------



## la zarzamora

caniho said:


> Is that because of the American influence? I've never heard any Spanish speaker from any country saying the 'd' as if they were an Englishman.


 
So how do you pronounce "sed"? I have a Spanish husband -from Madrid- and lived in Spain for three years and I can definitely say that there is no way a human ear can detect the difference.


----------



## caniho

la zarzamora said:


> So how do you pronounce "sed"? I have a Spanish husband -from Madrid- and lived in Spain for three years and I can definitely say that there is no way a human ear can detect the difference.



Really? I would swear that having an English accent has a lot to do with the way they pronounce d,t,r and o. At least I can't help noticing all the time.

I say sé or seh


----------



## Alma Shofner

caniho said:


> Is that because of the American influence? I've never heard any Spanish speaker from any country saying the 'd' as if they were an Englishman.


It might be, I think it is mostly a regional way to pronounce it. There are many people that don't seem to be affected by the American influence and they pronounce sed as the English word said (as it is said in CA in the USA, not in England by the way)
I remembered I heard an Englishman in London telling me "I said..." sounding ay said/seid...
Regards


----------



## Xiroi

flljob said:


> Antonio Quilis (_Principios de fonética y fonología españolas_) dice que la D tiene dos alófonos: uno oclusivo (se parece a la T) y otro fricativo (se parece a la Z).
> La D de sed es linguodental, fricativo, sonoro. La Z es linguodental, fricativo, sordo. Si prolongas un poco la D de sed, salud, o cantad, ésta se convierte en sorda y se pronuncia igual que la Z (española). En México, y creo que en todo el mundo de habla española, la D de sed representa el alófono fricativo. Por eso su sonido se parece al de la Z.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> En mi país no se considera ignorante a alguien que pronuncie esta D como Z, tal vez porque el sonido linguodental, fricativo, sordo no existe.


Claro pero en inglés la D no es linguodental, como tú mismo/a has mencionado y la Z se parece menos aún en inglés y español de España, por eso o usamos símbolos fonéticos o palabras de referencia en los correspondientes idiomas o es muy posible que se confunda al al forero original (que no tiene el español como lengua materna y cuyos conocimientos de fonética no sabemos sin son amplios, mínimos o inexistentes). Esto me parece especialmente procedente cuando se hacen alusiones la Z que en inglés es sonora, en español de América sorda y en España ni siquera tiene el mismo punto de aplicación. Ése era el objetivo de mi mensaje.

Y por supuesto, difícilmente se va a considerar vulgar una pronunciación inexistente en un lugar concreto.


----------



## flljob

Xiroi said:


> Claro pero en inglés la D no es linguodental, como tú mismo/a has mencionado y la Z se parece menos aún en inglés y español de España, por eso o usamos símbolos fonéticos o palabras de referencia en los correspondientes idiomas o es muy posible que se confunda al al forero original (que no tiene el español como lengua materna y cuyos conocimientos de fonética no sabemos sin son amplios, mínimos o inexistentes). Esto me parece especialmente procedente cuando se hacen alusiones la Z que en inglés es sonora, en español de América sorda y en España ni siquera tiene el mismo punto de aplicación. Ése era el objetivo de mi mensaje.
> 
> Y por supuesto, difícilmente se va a considerar vulgar una pronunciación inexistente en un lugar concreto.


 
Precisamente por eso, porque en inglés la D no es linguodental, no es posible que _sed_ se pronuncie como _said_.

La D del inglés es alveolar,oclusiva. La D del español (en México) es linguodental, fricativa, sonora. Si la conviertes en sorda, la pronuncias como la Z española, que es linguodental, fricativa, sorda.

Saludos

Add.: Me parece muy conveniente que no nos limitemos a los ejemplos. El que se mencionen aspectos teóricos y términos técnicos ayuda a despertar la curiosidad.


----------



## Xiroi

Sin duda, claro que si por irnos tanto a lo técnico y a lo teórico no damos una explicación clara y útil a un forero que ha hecho una pregunta muy concreta no tiene mucho sentido debatir ese asunto paralelo aquí (diferencia entre la d española y mexicana, por ejemplo) y casi mejor abrir un hilo nuevo.


----------



## bicycle guy

Nando, if you haven`t already fled in desperation, hang in there!  I don`t know how much of this you understood, but what it boils down to is that a lot of native speakers from all over the globe have answered and are not by any means in agreement.  I`ll tell you about my personal experience as a Spanish learner so you can add it to the mix or disregard it as you see fit.

In my first year or so of practicing Spanish, I pronounced all Spanish "D"s as though in English and people seemed to understand just fine.  After a young girl in Orizaba made fun of me for it (one of the few times that has happened to me), I made an effort to use what I think of as a more Mexican pronunciation with my Spanish "D"s- for me, it works out to a sound in the middle between the D in "hold" and the Th in "mother".  I do it by placing my toungue on the back of my teeth rather than on the gums over the roots of my uppers.  As a side benefit of this pronunciation, the Spanish DR combination (as in "ladrar") became much easier for me as well- maybe something to do with leaving my tongue in a better starting position for the R.  Whatever you do, remember that it all takes practice and nobody gets it instantly.  Keep trying and people will be understanding and will help you out along the way.  And if you ever want to know the cold hard truth about your progress you can always ask a six-year-old girl!


----------



## Alma Shofner

bicycle guy said:


> Nando, if you haven`t already fled in desperation, hang in there! I don`t know how much of this you understood, but what it boils down to is that a lot of native speakers from all over the globe have answered and are not by any means in agreement. I`ll tell you about my personal experience as a Spanish learner so you can add it to the mix or disregard it as you see fit.
> 
> In my first year or so of practicing Spanish, I pronounced all Spanish "D"s as though in English and people seemed to understand just fine. After a young girl in Orizaba made fun of me for it (one of the few times that has happened to me), I made an effort to use what I think of as a more Mexican pronunciation with my Spanish "D"s- for me, it works out to a sound in the middle between the D in "hold" and the Th in "mother". I do it by placing my toungue on the back of my teeth rather than on the gums over the roots of my uppers. As a side benefit of this pronunciation, the Spanish DR combination (as in "ladrar") became much easier for me as well- maybe something to do with leaving my tongue in a better starting position for the R. Whatever you do, remember that it all takes practice and nobody gets it instantly. Keep trying and people will be understanding and will help you out along the way. And if you ever want to know the cold hard truth about your progress you can always ask a six-year-old girl!


 
Very cute and real. Remember it is the same for ELL (English Language Learners). We have to learn new sounds and how to move different parts of our mouth. As the saying goes "Practice makes perfect" ¿será?
Regards


----------



## Xiroi

bicycle guy said:


> I do it by placing my toungue on the back of my teeth


 That's just what we mean by "linguodental" 



bicycle guy said:


> on the gums over the roots of my uppers.


And that's what "alveolar" means. 

Which confirms just what we've been discussing, that a Spanish D is not like an English D.


----------



## bicycle guy

Xiroi said:


> Which confirms just what we've been discussing, that a Spanish D is not like an English D.



Muy bien hecho, Xiroi.  Pero, como "angloparlante" quisiera aclarar algo.  En inglés, cuando platicamos entre dos o más posibilidades distintas, se suele usar construciónes con "whether".  El contar que "something is/is not" implica que algo es/no es así y no permite opciónes.  Además, la palabra "confirm" se traduce más o menos a "confirmar" en español y significa normalmente que algún dato es la verdad y no tiene que ver con opiniones u otras diferencias (así como diferencias regionales).  Por eso, propongo lo siguiente:


Which follows what we've been dicussing, whether a Spanish D is like an English D in certain regions.


----------



## Ushuaia

flljob said:


> La T y la D en inglés son alveolares; en español, dentales.
> 
> Saludos



¡Y yo que me abstuve de felicitar a flljob por este post que para mí zanjaba la discusión porque pensé "mejor que se termine de una vez"!

Esto ya es cueca, así que -tarde pero seguro- te felicito, flljob, por este post que a mi juicio zanja la discusión.


----------



## la zarzamora

Ushuaia said:


> ¡Y yo que me abstuve de felicitar a flljob por este post que para mí zanjaba la discusión porque pensé "mejor que se termine de una vez"!
> 
> Esto ya es cueca, así que -tarde pero seguro- te felicito, flljob, por este post que a mi juicio zanja la discusión.


 
Si se pronuncian exactamente igual nadie notará la diferencia, tal vez algún experto en pronunciaciones o algo así. Total, que pueden perfectamente pronunciar "sed" igualito a "said" y los entenderán perfecto.


----------



## Ushuaia

Ay, la zarzamora, nos vas a ganar por abandono...

Si alguien me dijera "tengo *sed*" (pronunciado como "said", con la vocal "larga" y la "d" alveolar) me sonaría como Madonna hablando en castellano. Si alguien me dijera "I *said*, shut up" (pronunciado como "sed", con la vocal corta y la "d" dental) me sonaría como Paquita la del barrio hablando en inglés. 

Ha quedado claro que hay más de una pronunciación posible, y que todas difieren del inglés... 

Abrazos a todos, y felices fiestas.


----------



## InterpreterALE

Fernita said:


> En mi opinión la "d" en la palabra "sed" se pronuncia como la "th" en "*th*ey".
> Saludos.



Decir que sed se pronuncía como seTH pudiera seguir esta discusión eternamente.

seTH /seð/ como en THis -d final
seTH /seθ/ como en THing -z final



Al menos en el habla informal (los rosarinos nos comemos las eses y las des a veces), se suele ignorar.

Te digo la verda'
Tengo se'

Hablando en serio, la -d final implosiva tiene una pronunciación muy relajada. /seδ/ (Source)


----------



## espana1

entonces hay alguien que nos pueda dar una explicacion corta/correcta en cuanto a este tema.


----------



## nabuco85

I took a fonética class a while back, and I was taught the Spanish "D" has two standard pronunciations (non-regional).  

If the letter is at the beginning of a sentence or comes after any kind of pause (like a comma, colon, or some other stop), then it is pronounced like the hard "D" that we hear in English, like the D's in the sentence "_*d*on't *d*o that._"  It is also pronounced like this if the "D" follows the letter "L" or a nasalized sound (M's and N's) in Spanish.  Another thing is that this "D" doesn't have that extra air that it sometimes has in English.  This type of "D" in Spanish is called _oclusiva_ (I'm not sure of the English word for this).

The other type of "D" is _espirante_, and I think this is where most regional variances come in.  If the letter does not follow a stop or any of the letters listed above, then this _espirante _results.  It comes about because the tongue starts to reach to touch the insides of the teeth ("D" is a dental phoneme in Spanish), but it doesn't quite get there.  It really has its own unique sound.  This kind of "relaxing" of the sound (if you want to call it that) also happens to B's and G's in the same places, though I don't believe they have as many regional variances as the D has (if they have any at all). 

If you go the University of Iowa's "Sounds or Spanish" page (I would link it, but I don't have enough seniority yet to put links in my posts), you can hear both of these sounds.  A new pop-up window will come up, and you look under "consonantes->modo->oclusiva" for the harder D and "consonantes->modo->espirantes" for the suaver D.  It's a great site.  Their _Dialectoteca_ is a fantastic resource for regional variances.


----------



## Xiroi

bicycle guy said:


> Muy bien hecho, Xiroi. Pero, como "angloparlante" quisiera aclarar algo. En inglés, cuando platicamos entre dos o más posibilidades distintas, se suele usar construciónes con "whether". El contar que "something is/is not" implica que algo es/no es así y no permite opciónes. Además, la palabra "confirm" se traduce más o menos a "confirmar" en español y significa normalmente que algún dato es la verdad y no tiene que ver con opiniones u otras diferencias (así como diferencias regionales). Por eso propongo lo siguiente Which follows what we’ve been discussing, whether a Spanish D is like an English D in certain regions.


Thanks for your corrections. No doubt my sentence can be rephrased to sound more idiomatic, however your sentence is not what I wanted to say and I don’t think it’s a British/American English thing. I actually meant to say “is”. A Spanish D is just not like an English D, as you’ll find in any decent phonetics book. They certainly are closer than M and R, yet not quite the same sound. Personally I’ve always considered “th” in “think” a bit closer to Spanish D, as other have also mentioned, not the same sound either, though.

The way you explained how you pronounce English D and Spanish D was perfect, even if you didn’t use the same technical words we’d used in previous post, and therefore your post was a confirmation on the actual difference between both D sounds.

Unless it’s a local usage I’ve never heard “traducir a” when it’s about a word. Traducir esta palabra al inglés (meaning the target language) but traducir como or con when you mean a word. You don’t need to use “” for angloparlante, it’s a perfectly acceptable word and there’s no accent on “opciones”.




la zarzamora said:


> Si se pronuncian exactamente igual nadie notará la diferencia, tal vez algún experto en pronunciaciones o algo así. Total, que pueden perfectamente pronunciar "sed" igualito a "said" y los entenderán perfecto.


 Personalmente you sugeriría pronuncair sed como "saith", es decir las vocales como en said y con la th de think y a mí me suena más parecido al sonido de la d española, más suave que la d inglesa (que es casi como una t española pero sonora, aunque la lengua en la d inglesa va un pelín más arriba). Por supuesto no será una pronunciación idónea, pues la vocal sonará demasiado larga, pero es una indicación casera que puede valer. Ya digan said o saith, no sonoará perfecto, pero se entenderá.




nabuco85 said:


> If the letter is at the beginning of a sentence or comes after any kind of pause (like a comma, colon, or some other stop), then it is pronounced like the hard "D" that we hear in English, like the D's in the sentence "*d*_on't *d*o that._" It is also pronounced like this if the "D" follows the letter "L" or a nasalized sound (M's and N's) in Spanish. Another thing is that this "D" doesn't have that extra air that it sometimes has in English. This type of "D" in Spanish is called _oclusiva_ (I'm not sure of the English word for this).


Exactly, even if it’s true that at the beginning of a sentence is harder than between to vowels, for instance, it's never as hard as an English D, and as it has already been explained the tongue doesn’t go so “far up”, so to speak.


----------

